# mtwiscool crying about LET



## TrackerKingNET (Jul 18, 2014)

*Link:* http://www.hackforums.net/showthread.php?tid=4344383

What do you think about this?


----------



## Nett (Jul 18, 2014)

Reputation -13


----------



## Amitz (Jul 18, 2014)

That kid needs help.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 18, 2014)

No.


----------

